# Extra numpad/keypad rebinding options?



## Tdon (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi guys,

I got myself one of these mofo's.: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I figured that if I place this next to my wacom tablet, and bind some photoshop/GIMP/Inkscape keys to it I\d have more room on my desk... and still have the joy of combining my tablet slashes with some hot hot HOTkey action...
Thing is, I have no idea how to do this. Do I need a modified driver, can I bind the keys somewhere.
I'm talking windows xp now. (I think under ubuntu this would be relatively easy to set, although that's what I thought about the tablet that still/again isn't working).

So gbatemp, I ask of thine collective intelligence to help me think of a solution.

(also I have to get the thing to work normally first ofcource.... :/ I'm on a desktop pc btw)


----------

